# Outboard Fuel Hose?



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The fuel line on my outboard has become petrified over the winter again. Does anyone know of a good outboard motor fuel line material? Regular automotive fuel line sucks closed. 

Thanks,
Cooky


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Buy quality rubber hose to begin with. Don't use anything vinyl based.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree, I buy the automotive gas line, the grey lines in the kits at the major outlets go hard in about a year, I have had much better success with the automotive line, but you have to make sure it is gas line and not air.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try Evco; they likely have several options in each size.


----------

